# indicador grafico de intensidad de sonido



## JAVIER B (Oct 11, 2006)

Hola. Alguien sabe como puedo hacer un indicador grafico de intensidad de sonido?
Es como unas cuantas filas de leds y cada una se enciende para una frecuencia, creo. Y segun suena la musica se encienden unas barras mas o menos segun los graves, agudos, etc... no se si sera el sitio ideal para preguntarlo pero gracias de todos modos.


----------



## JV (Oct 11, 2006)

Estas mesclando las magnitudes, un indicador de intensidad con una linea de LED varia con la amplitud del sonido y son relativamente faciles de hacer, en cambio si lo que queres es un indicador que te muestre la frecuencia ya es un circuito mas elaborado. Ahora bien, cual de los 2 es el buscas?


----------



## nactronik (Oct 11, 2006)

lo que tu buscas debes ser un vumetro, indicador de potencia,.
aca te paso uno de 12 led  http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro2/index.htm

aca hay otro de 5.
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro/index.htm

La verdad que no los hice , pero parecen diagramas sencillos.
Saludos


----------



## JAVIER B (Oct 11, 2006)

El de la frecuencia. gracias por contestar


----------



## Dano (Oct 11, 2006)

Tu lo que necesitas exactamente es una serie de vumetros que respondan a diferente frecuencia. En este momento no tengo ningun diagrama para subir a la web pero estoy buscando.


Un saludo


----------



## JAVIER B (Oct 12, 2006)

Muchas gracias. Espero tu respuesta.


----------



## jaba_ruben (Oct 18, 2006)

Me podeis decir que es el simbolo ese que son rayitas que se empequeñecen hacia abajo en los diagramas? esque... entiendo casi todo de un diagrama pero no se leerlos bien aun... alguien tiene algo de tiempo para explicarmelo? gracias...


----------



## JV (Oct 18, 2006)

Hola jaba_ruben. Ese es el simbolo de masa o tierra o GND o 0V, como mas prefieras. Para resolver las dudas que te surgan te recomiendo esta pagina:

http://www.simbologia-electronica.com

Es muy completa sobre obviamente simbologia electronica.


----------



## jaba_ruben (Oct 18, 2006)

muy amable muchas gracias


----------

